# Videos mit mplayer und xine: Bild nur grüner Teppich

## Erdie

Guten Morgen,

In letzter Zeit beobachte ich das Phenomen, dass unter bestimmten Umständen, die ich noch nicht genau reproduzieren kann, das Bild bei xine und mplayer nur einen grünen Teppich wiedergibt, das log zeigt keine Fehler. 

Als Workaround hilf dann nur der Restart von Xorg. 

Zusäztlicher Hinweis: Ich verwende Twinview, manchmal passiert das beschreibenen nur auf einem der beiden Bildschirme (sehr merkwürdig) und ich habe den Eindruck es passiert besonders dann, wenn ich zuvor mit Applikationen wie DVD:rip gespielt habe.

Da das ganze sehr nervig ist, habe ich die Hoffnung, jemand könnte mir Hinwiese liefern, um der Sache auf die Spur zu kommen ;

Danke

-Erdie

----------

## schachti

Ich habe den gleichen Effekt festgestellt, wenn die Videodaten mit einem proprietären M$-Codec kodiert worden sind. Liegt es bei Dir vielleicht daran?

----------

## Martux

Hatte mal sowas ähnliches, es hat mir geholfen in der xorg.conf die DefaultDepth von 16 auf 24 zu stellen.

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo, ich habe bei mir genau das gleiche Problem auch ohne TwinView. Nach einer gewissen Zeit scheint der XVideo-Adapter nicht mehr zu funktionieren - es hilft nur ein Neustart des X-Servers.

Muss wohl ein Problem im nVidia-Treiber sein. Ob dieses in der neusten Version behoben ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Ich habe mplayer einfach auf OpenGL-Ausgabe umgestellt. Das funktioniert problemlos und wenn du mplayer so einstellst, dass er für Scaling und Colorspace-Conversion Fragment Programs verwendet (ab OpenGL 2.0), dann ist es genauso schnell wie xv.

Fragment-Programs sind in einer Shader-Sprache geschriebene Miniprogramme, die direkt auf der Grafikkarte laufen. Mplayer bringt gleich eine Auswahl davon mit, was der Unterschied zwischen ihnen ist, hab ich noch nicht genau herausgefunden. Mplayers man-page ist zum gl-Treiber aber recht gesprächig.

Aktivieren kannst du den Spaß z.B. so:

```
mplayer -vo gl:yuv=4 <Datei>
```

oder du schreibst 

```
vo=gl:yuv=4
```

in deine ~/.mplayer/config rein.

Wenn du dann nur noch ein graues Bild hast, unterstützt deine Grafikkarte die OpenGL2.0-Spezifikation noch nicht.

----------

## Erdie

@schachti: Es handelt sich überwiegend um xvid files, insofern trifft der Hinweis nicht zu.

@Vortex375: Danke, werde es beim nächsten Mal austesten.

@Martux: Meine Farbtiefen ist bereits 24bit ..

BTW: Wie erklärt sich, dass xine das gleich Problem hat?

Danke Euch allen.

-Erdie

Edit: @Vortex375 - hurra, der workaround funktioniert !

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> BTW: Wie erklärt sich, dass xine das gleich Problem hat? 

 

Wie gesagt, ich denke ist ein Bug im nVidia-Treiber. Der XVideo-Adapter, der von mplayer und xine standardmäßig zur Video-Wiedergabe verwendet wird (was auch sinnvoll ist) funktioniert aus irgend einem Grund plötzlich nicht mehr.

Du kannst natürlich auch in xine die Video-Ausgabe auf OpenGL umstellen, aber soweit ich weiß hat Xine keine Unterstützung für Fragment-Programs, sodass das Skalieren des Bildes etc. nicht auf die Grafikkarte ausgelagert werden kann. Dadurch dürfte die OpenGL-Ausgabe in Xine etwas langsamer sein (auf einem modernen Rechner merkt man's kaum, außer bei hochauflösenden HD-Videos).

----------

## Erdie

Ist die opengl Ausgabe eigentlich schneller?

----------

## s|mon

Ich habe ein solches Bild wenn ich versuche auf meinem Lcd ein Video (mit xvideo) zu starten wenn am Tv schon eines läuft (2 Screens mit nvidia).

In diesem Thread XVideo seems broken mit screenshot wird beschrieben das es mit neueren Treibern wohl behoben sein wird. 

Beim mir half bis dahin jedoch ein Wechsel auf eine Konsole und wieder zu X zurück.

Gruesse, s|mon

[update]

mit den nvidia-drivers-169.09 funktioniert bis jetzt alles wie es sollte.

----------

